# Red Phase Bearded Dragons



## Pythonking (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I'm thinking about getting a red phase bearded dragon jus want to see if people have some pics they can share??


----------



## james thompson (Jun 7, 2008)

Ive got some red youngsters but they havent coloured up yet but my orange ones are starting to look pretty good at about 16 months old.Check out these pics.


----------



## Pythonking (Jun 7, 2008)

very nice how much did they set you back and do you know if the breaders still breeding them?


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 7, 2008)

wow...j t.... they look great!


----------



## james thompson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks guys.Talk to *Rick Walker*.He always has awesome beardies!


----------



## Miss B (Jun 7, 2008)

Pyro:











His original URS pic:






Photographing him is a pain in the rear. It's difficult to capture his true colour accurately.


----------



## james thompson (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome Beardie Miss B.You got any pics of your other beardies or holdbacks?


----------



## Miss B (Jun 7, 2008)

james thompson said:


> Awesome Beardie Miss B.You got any pics of your other beardies or holdbacks?



Thank you, your Rick Walker pair are quite the little stunners themselves!

I have to take some new piccies of my lot as the holdbacks are looking quite nice and I've got a couple of new additions aswell. I'll get the camera out tomorrow and post up some new pics


----------



## Pythonking (Jun 8, 2008)

very nice Miss B your making it hard for me to decide on what to get now lol


----------



## JasonL (Jun 8, 2008)

pics...


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 8, 2008)

what gender are those in your pics JasonL?


----------



## JasonL (Jun 8, 2008)

The big ones a male, and the little one on his back is a female


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 8, 2008)

Heres three of mine. Also have a real strong yellow coloured girl.....but i can't find any pics of her.....must get to that during the week.


----------



## Miss B (Jun 8, 2008)

Pking said:


> very nice Miss B your making it hard for me to decide on what to get now lol



If you can't decide, just do what I do - get one in every colour  :lol:


----------



## sweetangel (Jun 8, 2008)

here is my bf's 2 babies one is red and the other is yellow and they have swapped colours since this photo.... the red on is yellow and the yellow one turned red:shock:!!


----------

